# Emerged madwifi-driver - now what?

## zigx

Thanks to the awesome help Rafje gave me in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=217169

I was able to emerge madwifi-driver successfully!  

i was under the impression that madwifi has the driver for my DWL-G520 wireless NIC and I am a little lost though because im not sure what my next step now that madwifi has been emerged.

Any  info would be awesome.  thanks!

----------

## mrpdaemon

trying it!  :Smile: 

```

modprobe ath_pci

cd /etc/init.d/

ln -s net.eth0 net.ath0

(edit your /etc/conf.d/net file to have ifconfig_ath0="dhcp")

chmod +x net.ath0

./net.ath0 start

```

and cross your fingers  :Wink: 

PS: If you need anything else than a basic DHCP setup you probably need to emerge wireless-config and lookup for a howto in the forum.

----------

## zigx

damn, didnt work -- check this out:

```

tony root # modprobe ath_pci

Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/net/ath_hal.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - Proprietary

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for information about tainted modules

Module ath_hal loaded, with warnings

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/net/ath_pci.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/net/ath_pci.o: unresolved symbol ieee80211_ioctl

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/net/ath_pci.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/net/ath_pci.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/net/ath_pci.o: insmod ath_pci failed

```

```

tony root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

wlan                   69144   0  (unused)

e1000                  68004   1

```

```

tony root # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 8086:2578 (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 8086:2579 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 Class 0c03: 8086:24d2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 Class 0c03: 8086:24d4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 Class 0c03: 8086:24d7 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 Class 0c03: 8086:24de (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 Class 0c03: 8086:24dd (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 Class 0604: 8086:244e (rev c2)

0000:00:1f.0 Class 0601: 8086:24d0 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 Class 0101: 8086:24db (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.2 Class 0101: 8086:24d1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 Class 0c05: 8086:24d3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Class 0401: 8086:24d5 (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 Class 0300: 1002:5144

0000:02:00.0 Class 0200: 168c:0013 (rev 01)

0000:02:01.0 Class 0400: 109e:036e (rev 11)

0000:02:01.1 Class 0480: 109e:0878 (rev 11)

0000:02:0c.0 Class 0200: 8086:100e (rev 02)

```

doh!

ne ideas?

----------

## UberLord

I thought the G520's required the acx100 driver? (which in comparison is crap)

----------

## zigx

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> I thought the G520's required the acx100 driver? (which in comparison is crap)

 

ok lets see here...

as far as i know my card is NOT a G520+ as the box only says G520 (no +)

Now based on what i read here:   http://acx100.sourceforge.net/matrix.html

 *Quote:*   

> 2) The + in DWL-120+, DWL-520+ and DWL-650+ is what's important:
> 
> The normal version uses the good and well-supported Prism 2.5 chipset, whereas the + version uses the obscure ACX100 chipset.
> 
> Oh wait, it's even worse: a newer version of the DWL-650 (the one with grey antenna) is said to also have the ACX100, so it's even more difficult to tell them apart!! ARGH! Consider not buying these cards! (plus, the 650+ seems to be defective/problematic much more often than other cards, in my experience)
> ...

 

I believe that i need to use the acx1000 because my card does infact have a grey antenna.  How can i try using these?

Another option is thati I can still return this card -- can you suggest a different 108Mbps 802.11g card ?

----------

## zigx

ive tried doing:

modprobe acx100

but it failed, im out of ideas now  :Sad: 

----------

## Rafje

My DWL-G520 definitely requires the madwifi driver. The box of my DWL-G520 says "H/W Ver.:B2" (I presume this means HardWare version B2) and "F/W Ver.:3.1.6" (I presume this means FirmWare version 3.1.6). This is what lspci says:

```
mokka root # lspci

[...]

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

If your version is not the same or lspci says something completely different, then maybe you need another driver, but let's assume that you probably do need madwifi.

After I emerged the madwifi driver as I explained in the post mentioned by zigx, I did

```
mokka root # modprobe ath-hal

mokka root # modprobe wlan

mokka root # modprobe ath-pci
```

 in that order.

Resulting in

```
mokka root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

[...]

ath_pci                39256  0 

wlan                   58792  2 ath_pci

ath_hal               125136  2 ath_pci
```

Good, now ath0 exists.

Then I did

```
# iwconfig ath0 essid FOO

# iwconfig ath0 key DEAD-BEEF-DEAD-BEEF-DEAD-BEEF-DE
```

matching the essid and the key that I configured on my acces point, of course. Then configured ath0's IP-address and stuff and activated it with ifconfig. Voilà, it works!

Finally I automated the stuff so that all this would be done automatically when booting:

- I added the three modules to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

- I linked net.ath0 to net.eth0, just like mrpdaemon did in his post above

- I installed and configured Uberlord's wireless configuration as explained here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

That's all there is to it. Good luck!

R.

(PS: again, you could have continued in your previous topic instead of starting a new one. It's only by accident that I stumbled on this topic; if you had continued your previous thread, I would've seen it much sooner.)

----------

## zigx

when i lspci (as quoted above) i get a bunch of numerical data back..

Is there any way to change this?

is doesnt happen when i boot form live CD.

btw, rafje thanks so much for responding i will try it out as soon as i get home from work.

----------

## Rafje

 *zigx wrote:*   

> when i lspci (as quoted above) i get a bunch of numerical data back..
> 
> Is there any way to change this?

 

Erm... judging from the lspci man page I'd try lspci -v or lspci -vv.

Man is your friend.

R.

----------

## zigx

hmm... i am still having problems getting this to work.  

How should my kernel be configured?

----------

## Rafje

 *zigx wrote:*   

> How should my kernel be configured?

 

That is also explained in the topic I pointed you to earlier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

R.

----------

## zigx

 *Rafje wrote:*   

>  *zigx wrote:*   How should my kernel be configured? 
> 
> That is also explained in the topic I pointed you to earlier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435
> 
> R.

 

Ok i was just checking.  my kernel is configed with these options already:

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

so im not sure what the problem is now, because when i try to follow the steps you presented, i get the exact same error i posted prior to this post when executing:

modprobe ath_pci 

I have another thread going for getting lspci to show words/names rather than numbers so maybe once that is fixed i will be able to troubleshoot this better.

----------

## psychometmx

Well I had the same problem but I resolve this problem with this I hope resolve your problem too

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge madwifi-driver (reboot just to be safe (that's what I did))

#emerge hotplug && rc-update add hotplug default && /etc/init.d/hotplug start

#emerge wireless-tools

#modprobe ath_hal

#modprobe wlan

#modprobe ath_pci

Then try to start your net.ath0

----------

## zigx

 *psychometmx wrote:*   

> Well I had the same problem but I resolve this problem with this I hope resolve your problem too
> 
> #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge madwifi-driver (reboot just to be safe (that's what I did))
> 
> #emerge hotplug && rc-update add hotplug default && /etc/init.d/hotplug start
> ...

 

Thank you for the reply man!

Im sorry for the stupid questions, but how do i try to start net.ath0 after i do the above steps?

----------

